# You might spend too much time on Kindle Boards - Take 2



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The other post got me to thinking about that little place up in the upper right where it says:  Total time logged in.  

Mine is 21 days, 8 hours and 22 minutes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine is 172 days, 17 hours, 1 minute

Yeah... That's scary... Almost 6 months solid. And about 20 days longer than anyone else here...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Total time logged in: 153 days, 17 hours and 36 minutes






But it isn't the most.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

93 days, 20 hours and 53 minutes.  
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine is only 19 days, 45 minutes. I'm impressed with you all!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

133 days, 3 hours, 10 minutes.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

45 days, 9 hours, 19 minutes


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

51 days, 5 hours and 28 minutes


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Total time logged in: 26 days, 14 hours and 15 minutes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Total time logged in: 26 days, 14 hours and 15 minutes.


that's it?


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Clearly I'm the newcomer.  Only 3 days, 19 hours and 27 minutes.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> that's it?


Yes. At first I tried to limit myself by logging in 1 hour at a time....


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

With those kinds of numbers, how do ya'll have any Kindle reading time?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

char said:


> With those kinds of numbers, how do ya'll have any Kindle reading time?


That is THE question I once asked too....when do you read?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm at 55 days - - way behind a lot of you!!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

ericbt said:


> Clearly I'm the newcomer. Only 3 days, 19 hours and 27 minutes.


Thanks! Now I don't feel like such a slacker at only 6 days, 21 hours and 29 minutes.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

char said:


> With those kinds of numbers, how do ya'll have any Kindle reading time?


Sleep is way over rated.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

54 days, 17 hours and 40 minutes - catching up to Harvey.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

63 days, 23 hours and 49 minutes.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been feeling very guilty at 16 days, 2 hours and 57 minutes. It has taken me a year accrue that. 

Registered:  December 28, 2009, 09:00:24 PM  That is a week before I even owned a Kindle!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

the real question is:  how long have you been registered?

Date Registered:  05 December 2009, 21:40:30 
and
Total time logged in: 23 days, 4 hours and 21 minutes


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I just looked at mine and even with my impromptu hiatus I have just hit 42 days! I registered Jan. 5, 2009 after lurking for a couple months too! LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

141 days 15 hours


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Date registered: Dec. 15, 2008
Time logged in: 39 days, 23 hours, 11 minutes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Date registered: Dec. 15, 2008
> Time logged in: 39 days, 23 hours, 11 minutes.


Her time's so low because her evil twin hogs the computer.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Your post count IS almost double mine, and your member # is 3000 higher than mine,.. Wow you really do hog the computer!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

40 days, 4 hours and 54 minutes


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

57 days, 20 hours and 21 minutes.  

Only two months?  Sure seems like more.....


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Total time logged in: 13 days, 13 hours and 0 minutes.

sure feels like longer than that though!  LOL  Does it ever reset for some reason?


OH OH OH I'm coming  up on my KB birthday!! I registered on January 20, 2010, 09:53:21 PM

I expect cake!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

December 15, 2009, 07:48:42 AM (date registered)

9 days, 3 hours and 53 minutes.

Is that all? Does it reset if you log out then back in or clear your cookies or something? Hmmm...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh dear, why did I look at that statistic?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Oh dear, why did I look at that statistic?


um, yes? and?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

7 days, 19 hours and 6 minutes!  Obviously I love it here!  Kindle board folks are fun!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> 7 days, 19 hours and 6 minutes! Obviously I love it here! Kindle board folks are fun!


You have a ways to go. You are a light weight. 

Not only are they fun, they are also very kind and considerate. I'm very impressed with that.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Give me time!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Total time logged in: 63 days, 11 hours and 9 minutes.
Date Registered:  December 27, 2008, 07:52:22 PM


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Date registered - December 23, 2008, 16:12:45


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Date Registered:	November 08, 2008, 10:28:46 PM

and now I'm at 172 days, 22 hours and 36 minutes   

(now you guys know why I need my iPad and iPhone... I'm addicted to KindleBoards.)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder if you can compute the average time per visit from all these statistics . . . not that that still wouldn't just say "Gee, you spend a lot of time on the computer!" 

FTR, Total time logged in: 14 days, 21 hours and 58 minutes. Sounds about right for just over a year!

Date registered: January 06, 2010, 10:41:14 AM


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I joined Oct 27, 2008 as I recall.

Time on line is 141 days 17 hours plus a bit.

# of posts is  17729

But Betsy joined about the same time as me and has probably 2000 posts more. . . . .And intinst joined a couple of months later and has probably 2500 more than that. . . . .


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

10 days, 11 hours and 20 minutes  





Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

1 day, 19 hours -- but I've only been here a month!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I read here a lot, I'm only averaging a post every ten minutes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

November 11, 2008. 
It doesn't seem like it's been two plus years. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> I read here a lot, I'm only averaging a post every ten minutes.


That's probably the way we should all be figuring it. Or the ratio between time online and time since joining.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm new and already really hate that time-logged-in (guilt) counter....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NapCat said:


> I'm new and already really hate that time-logged-in (guilt) counter....


Pretend you feel asleep for a CatNap and accidentally stayed signed in.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't view it from my itouch


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> Pretend you feel asleep for a CatNap and accidentally stayed signed in.


Kool !!


----------

